# wtb old school Pyle driver 6 by 9



## badwhip (Jun 19, 2009)

I'm looking for a pair of old school Pyle driver 2 way 6 by 9 made around 1989-1991. these have the big tweeter mounted on them. thanks


----------



## badwhip (Jun 19, 2009)

the model number of these speakers are 

pyle k-p6940d

there is also a finders fee to anyone who gives me a lead to purchase these.


----------



## badwhip (Jun 19, 2009)

here is a picture of it

https://www.dropbox.com/sc/cwsxt5oklekl2y8/AABqqAcvkGS8cOzhLn7tZfh9a


----------



## aaron7 (Feb 5, 2012)

Not much info out there on those! Good luck with the search 

"The Pyle P6940D 250w RMS, 44-20,000Hz, 100oz magnet, 2" Kapton voice coil, Injected poly cone, pole mounted coaxial 1" silk dome tweeter, 12db crossover, and a reinforced stamped steel basket."


----------



## badwhip (Jun 19, 2009)

those are the speakers where did you find that pic? I loved the sound from these speakers and took them out to dynamatt my car and they disappeared over the weekend. I know crutchfield use to sell them back in the day


----------



## aaron7 (Feb 5, 2012)

Heh, sorry to get your hopes up, that was the only pic I could find on the net of those! It's from some guy's Instagram page or something as he had just re-foamed them.

I didn't think Pyle was ever a brand that was decent? Are you looking for these just for a nostalgic reason?


----------



## badwhip (Jun 19, 2009)

back during that time frame they sounded pretty good. I loved the sound they made and fit perfect in the camaro so it's a little of both. these speakers were 189 new.


----------



## 63flip (Oct 16, 2013)

I might know were you can get a pair. I know a shop near were I live that has tons of NOS Pyle gear. The only problem is this place doesn't sell anything over the internet. His customers have to walk in the door. 
If you are real serious I stop by there quite often and I could look into it. I'm a few posts short of advertising in the classifieds and selling but should be there soon. Let me know.


----------



## aaron7 (Feb 5, 2012)

You sir, are obligated to wear a hidden camera haha


----------



## 63flip (Oct 16, 2013)

aaron7 said:


> I didn't think Pyle was ever a brand that was decent? Are you looking for these just for a nostalgic reason?


 Pyle is another one of those OS made in the USA brands that's now sells nothing but cheap Chinese garbage. It's glory days are long gone. When Pyle was made in Huntington, IN they produced some pretty nice gear. It was mostly subs and component speakers but they did also make a few amps(extremely rare). Since I grew up in Ft. Wayne, IN with Pyle gear made only 20 miles away everyone was bumpin' Pyles back in the day. Maybe that has something to do with me still being a fan of the stuff from Huntington. I have a rare pair of 12" XS magna-cast's in my personal collection. These are some serious subs. 4 ohm 3" svc, double stacked magnet, true carbon fiber cone, butyl rubber surround, cast basket and they weigh nearly 20 lbs each. They were the best and nearly last made b-4 Huntington closed.


----------



## locotony (Feb 28, 2009)

Me and a buddy were talking about those old pyle 6x9's the other day, he used to run them in the back of his Thunderbird off a Sherwood 50x2 amp and they pounded like a pair of 10's, only problem we had was blowing the tweeters all the time and iirc they were a peerless ones as we used the replacement diaphragms for the Orion SGX tweeters in them and they were peerless units. When I was first doing Car audio in the mid 80's Pyle was still decent mid line stuff, sold the hell out of their subs from 86 til about 93 or so then our rep changed and the product started the slide downhill. Only ***** I ever had about there old subs was the glue they used for dust caps sucked and they used to come loose and start buzzing and flapping and you either had to rip it off or glue it down with silicone caulk.


----------



## 63flip (Oct 16, 2013)

The nail was put in the coffin when Frank Pyle sold to Harman. I think that was about '97. That was the same group that owned Pyramid(always cheap junk) and also bought and destroyed Lanzar. Before Pyle bought the plant Utah loud speakers were made there. There was a lot of audio history in Huntington. 
In my opinion Pyle made a nice product back then. It was also priced at a point were nearly anyone could afford to buy. It's funny locotony mentioned the 6x9's on a Sherwood amp. At one time I had 4 15" Pyle Drivers running off a 4 channel 1200 watt Sherwood surfboard (wish I still had that amp, it was stolen) in my "85 Cutlass. I bought those subs directly from the plant.


----------



## badwhip (Jun 19, 2009)

those are some good story's and information. not much good comes when another company buys up a good quality company's. they come in and cheap them up and try to cash in on the name while hardly ever continue with the same or better quality. so many good brands gone now because of that.


----------



## locotony (Feb 28, 2009)

63flip said:


> The nail was put in the coffin when Frank Pyle sold to Harman. I think that was about '97. That was the same group that owned Pyramid(always cheap junk) and also bought and destroyed Lanzar. Before Pyle bought the plant Utah loud speakers were made there. There was a lot of audio history in Huntington.
> In my opinion Pyle made a nice product back then. It was also priced at a point were nearly anyone could afford to buy. It's funny locotony mentioned the 6x9's on a Sherwood amp. At one time I had 4 15" Pyle Drivers running off a 4 channel 1200 watt Sherwood surfboard (wish I still had that amp, it was stolen) in my "85 Cutlass. I bought those subs directly from the plant.


IIRC Pyle and G&S had about the most extensive lines of raw car audio drivers you could find in those days. MTX was probably 3rd then you had all the real diy stuff.

The sherwood xaw2100 or 2200 was our go to 6x9 amp back then, it was near bulletproof, was a decent name and had damn good margins.

Shame what happened to a lot of the old companies, and they way they were raped for their name more than anything else.


----------



## 63flip (Oct 16, 2013)

Found them.....kinda. You're looking for the 6940 these are the 6920. The only difference is the magnet. The 6920 is a 20 oz versus the 6940 @ 40oz. NIB w/grills.


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

BAM!

Vintage Coaxial Pyle 6x9 Pair of Car Speakers w Dome Tweeters Need Refoamed | eBay

Will need to be refoamed, if you can't or don't know somebody I can refoam them for you.


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

BAM!

Vintage Coaxial Pyle 6x9 Pair of Car Speakers w Dome Tweeters Need Refoamed | eBay

Will need to be refoamed, if you can't or don't know somebody I can refoam them for you.


----------



## Scarface Jonny (Oct 14, 2015)

Hey. I've got these 6X9s. Pyle driver p6940d. One pair in good shape. Found them in a long un- used shed awhile back. Foam was shot, I replaced them just a couple of weeks ago. Have them in my truck keys now, they sound good, but the one channel of my 5channel Hertz isn't doing them justice. They need their own amp. If you're still looking, hit me back. Six1nine five six9 eight three4four thanks


----------



## excelerater (May 23, 2005)

I had those when I was a kid in my first car circa 1980s,powered by a 100x2 sherwood amp I thought I was one of the cool kids


----------



## Howsthatgrabya (Feb 6, 2020)

badwhip said:


> the model number of these speakers are
> 
> pyle k-p6940d
> 
> there is also a finders fee to anyone who gives me a lead to purchase these.


I got a pair. With the box no less. Greatest 6x9's ever!!! The magnet was unreal.


----------



## Sherydive (Jan 7, 2021)

badwhip said:


> I'm looking for a pair of old school Pyle driver 2 way 6 by 9 made around 1989-1991. these have the big tweeter mounted on them. thanks


Same here..if i find them ..i will buy them..at any cost.


----------



## Sherydive (Jan 7, 2021)

Howsthatgrabya said:


> I got a pair. With the box no less. Greatest 6x9's ever!!! The magnet was unreal.


Are they for sale?? If yes, what is the condition?


----------



## Sherydive (Jan 7, 2021)

63flip said:


> I might know were you can get a pair. I know a shop near were I live that has tons of NOS Pyle gear. The only problem is this place doesn't sell anything over the internet. His customers have to walk in the door.
> If you are real serious I stop by there quite often and I could look into it. I'm a few posts short of advertising in the classifieds and selling but should be there soon. Let me know.


Hi..i would be grateful if you send me the address of that shop..my e-m is : [email protected] 
Regards.


----------



## Sherydive (Jan 7, 2021)

Howsthatgrabya said:


> I got a pair. With the box no less. Greatest 6x9's ever!!! The magnet was unreal.


Are they still available?


----------



## itsmerandyb (Feb 25, 2008)

Howsthatgrabya said:


> I got a pair. With the box no less. Greatest 6x9's ever!!! The magnet was unreal.


Just curious if you still have these for sale? I am looking for a pair of Pyle K-p6940d's.


----------



## MikeMcChiken (Dec 23, 2020)

I miss the days when Pyle knew how to make speakers . I never used the 6x9s but loved their woofers . I always used Pioneer but have to say the Pyles were badass back in the days


----------

